
President hails BigDay for free trade as he strikes tentative pact with EU chief - sjreese
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/trump-today-president-rips-cohen-over-tape-disclosure-defends-tariffs-2018-07-25
======
foobarbazetc
Lol... this is going absolutely nowhere.

